# TB/Percheron Cross Critique



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's a really nice looking horse and well balanced for being part draft. The first 2 pictures made me really wonder about her legs, it looked like she had really thin bones, but I think it might have just been the shadows playing tricks.

Her back is just a touch long and she's long through the gaskins, which is making her stand camped out. Her head is a bit large and a little coarse (curse of the Percheron in her lines LOL). Her neck is short but it ties in well to her shoulders. Her shoulders have good angle and she's got a good set of withers on her. Her hip has good length, but it's a little steep. Her hind legs look good with good angle in her hocks. She might be a bit back at the knee but she's got good pastern angle and they appear to be a good length (hard to tell when you can't see her whole leg from the side...grass is in the way). Her feet are large and look solid, though there may be some flaring going on that the farrier should address.

All in all, a very nice young mare.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree. I think you got the best of both sides. Sometimes you get the lesser of each side, but you got lucky here. She's a looker!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a really nice horse that doesn't need anymore weight IMO. I love her neck and how it ties into her shoulder. I really like everything about this horse, my only fault I am seeing and it could just be me, is that her back is on the long side, but that's nitpicking.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate the compliments and the critiques!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice mare. In that 2nd picture her left front almost looks like she has a bowed tendon or swelling in that leg on the canon and in the third photo she looks tied in below the knee... So not quite sure what to make of her front legs... LOL... Most likely shadows in the photos.

I agree that she is a good weight and would not want to see her any heavier.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not bad! she is a tocuh long through the coupling and a bit over angulated behind. Her biggest fault are her front legs. Light bone and tied in at the knee.. those front legs will be the issue depending on what you want to do with her.


----------

